# My sona, Tonik



## PC Master Race (Mar 9, 2020)

Feedbacks are appreciated.







> "Once again, the fire arises and the forge is reborn at the center of the cosmic constellation. Iron and steel becomes one with the heat, and great clashes echo in significance of the coming creations. From within, magic comes alive and joins force with the material world, with metal bent to the unrelenting rhythm of a beating hammer."



Name : Jin
Race : chimera (mammoth-minotaur, with 9 snake tails)
Gender : male
Body build : extremely bulky and heavy, 670cm / 22' (not counting his hunched back or horns) ; 3,025 kg / 6,670 lbs
Notable features : golden-yellow horns, tusks and hooves), with a faint glow ; garnet-carved trunk almost as long as his height ; tail nearly as long as his height and can morph into 9 snake tails
Date of birth : 7th November 1995

*--- SKILLS AND TALENTS ---*​


> "The entirety of metal flows deep into these carvings and through. The forge feeds itself upon physical materials and pure magic force that shapes this world. It has merely touched a spark of arcane energy, but it's now enough to break the barrier in between. Now, like me, it shall begin to understand all things as they truly are, in its own way."



*Skilled Craftsmanship* : Jin is highly experienced and efficient in his craft, so much that he can work with a variety of materials from traditional classic iron, steel, silver, to even gemstones such as ruby, emerald, topaz, etc. Weapons made of pure gemstones are no strangers for him. He is also able to craft gemstone skulls and build them into weapons as well, if the client wants, with equally impressive durability.
*Magic Enchantment Expertise* : Jin has a strong affinity to magic that allows him to bind magical energy to weapons to improve their full potential, including firearms and even high-tech ones (i.e. light sabers). His expertise with this practice allows for the enchantments to be permanent and never run out, but he can also replace or remove them without affecting the base quality of the weapons at all.
*Magic-made-manifest (MMM) Mastery* : Jin's more impressive skill is that he can forge pure, raw magic energy into physical weapons themselves. His first successful inventions were from his own power, which are now his signature weapons and armors. Jin's mastery and affinity with magic allows him to craft weapons out of energy of even gods, a feat never before thought to be made possible by a mortal. He is also able to remove the magic energy from such weapons made in this manner, with the weapons simply turning to a "base" variant of them instead of being destroyed.



Spoiler: How it works



First Jin focuses the energy into a sphere to determine the power ; the more energy spent, the stronger the equipment (but only 99% of the original total power so that the 1% remaining can still replenish itself over time). Then he sinks the energy into his Plasmagma forge, and hammers it into the desired weapon design, much like doing with a normal physical weapon. He then cools the weapon with the frost moonlight, colors it with nebula clouds, and starts the power with the electrified starlight (similar to starting an engine of a machine).



*Weapon Summon Specialist* : Jin’s signature magic and fighting style, where he conjures translucent, glass-like melee weapons from his arsenal out of thin air in the blink of an eye to attack. These weapons range from daggers, knives, long swords, katanas, great swords, to axes, hammers, maces, spears, scythes, shields, and many more in between (but not fist-worn weapons like claws, knuckles or katars). Jin often employs this magic to overwhelm his enemies and give them no quarter to fight back, or escape.
*Firearmbidexterity* : Jin's hunched-back anatomy and tusks make it extremely awkward, if not outright impossible for him to use guns like normal. He can only fire from the hip (with two-handed rifles) or aim down the iron sights far away from his face (with handguns, some shotguns, and SMGs), thus he's only effective in short-medium range. However, his strength completely negates the recoil and allows him to maintain accuracy.


----------



## Luminouscales (Mar 11, 2020)

Your style of art and writing is certainly unique and inspiring, in a good way ^^ Especially the verses in quotes, sounds like you could write a good story.

On the side, is there a logical lore explanation regarding how he got all these unusual powers?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 11, 2020)

Luminouscales said:


> Your style of art and writing is certainly unique and inspiring, in a good way ^^ Especially the verses in quotes, sounds like you could write a good story.


Thanks bud. Yeah I was inspired by a game called Darkest Dungeon, and my quotes here are more or less based on what there is in that game. Major credit for the developers.



Luminouscales said:


> On the side, is there a logical lore explanation regarding how he got all these unusual powers?


Yeah I omit them because I don't wanna spoil the details here. There are more to come soon.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 11, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Thanks bud. Yeah I was inspired by a game called Darkest Dungeon, and my quotes here are more or less based on what there is in that game.



Have you by chance listened to Wayne June's (narrator from Darkest Dungeon) readings of the work by H P Lovecraft?

Also cool character. I wouldn't rush to explain the back story. It adds an air of mystery (or eldritch horror) to your character.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 11, 2020)

Canopus the Dreamer said:


> Have you by chance listened to Wayne June's (narrator from Darkest Dungeon) readings of the work by H P Lovecraft?


I haven't, but I gotta say his voice acting is top tier.



Canopus the Dreamer said:


> Also cool character. I wouldn't rush to explain the back story. It adds an air of mystery (or eldritch horror) to your character.


Foreshadowing so clear in view... or is it merely a trick of the light ?
That aside, thanks. I've been working on him for nearly a month and a half.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 11, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I haven't, but I gotta say his voice acting is top



You might appreciate this.








Thicchimera said:


> I've been working on him for nearly a month and a half.



I took a little over a month to create my fursona, and it wasn't until towards the end that I nailed down the specifics.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 11, 2020)

Canopus the Dreamer said:


> You might appreciate this.


We all need Wayne June to narrate and provide commentaries in our lives.



Canopus the Dreamer said:


> I took a little over a month to create my fursona, and it wasn't until towards the end that I nailed down the specifics.


Kinda same here. I thought I was good with mine for the longest time but even then I always felt something bothering me. Thankfully I got them sorted out now. Will be in details soon enough.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Mar 11, 2020)

You certainly have a unique artstyle going, and a very clear theme that you manage to consistently get across. It's very clear what he is and what he does.
What I am personally missing is more of your characters, well, character. What things does he like and dislike, his motivation, background with friends and family, stuff like that. I know all about his skills but barely anything about his personality.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 11, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> You certainly have a unique artstyle going, and a very clear theme that you manage to consistently get across. It's very clear what he is and what he does.


Thanks. Glad to know I got that at least.



ClumsyWitch said:


> What things does he like and dislike, his motivation, background with friends and family, stuff like that. I know all about his skills but barely anything about his personality.


I think I made it a bit clear about his personality, though. He's really proud of his job as a blacksmith/enchanter, and somewhat obsessed with it too. However, due to not being very lucky with getting customers, he decided to push his limit with making weapons out of magic energy. Even so far as to go straight to the sun, the moon, the stars, and the core kf the earth, to rebuild and upgrade his forge. He went out of his way to make it happen.
As for his background with friends, my (personal) reason is that he's like me irl, and since there's no-one I know that has any idea about furries, Jin is like a loner.
I've never been sure about his father myself, also due to mixed personal issues I have with my dad irl. Only Jin's mother is certain to be mentioned because she accepted him for who he is, which is based on my mom irl who actually liked my furry arts. Though, also like my mom, Jin's mother is dead.
The fact he went right into the underworld to find and save his mother's spirit, I think should be enough to speak more about him too.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Thanks. Glad to know I got that at least.
> 
> 
> I think I made it a bit clear about his personality, though.


In the end it's just an attempt at constructive criticism, coming from my subjective perspective. What you make of it, even if you make nothing at all, is up to you


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 11, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> In the end it's just an attempt at constructive criticism, coming from my subjective perspective. What you make of it, even if you make nothing at all, is up to you


I prefer to show in a character's actions and words, instead of just simply tell "he's this, he's that, etc". Still, feedbacks are appreciated, nonetheless, so thanks.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm glad to see designs from you again >u<//

So I'm thinking maybe changing the way you do shading a bit. I've always admired your textures with the armor and the different materials. Maybe work with different kinds of shading,like using more cool colors for shadows and warm colors for highlights. It might also help with making the textured parts less flat.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 17, 2020)

Your art looks as cool as ever, and that backstory coupled with quite a few of those powers are pretty damn fascinating!


----------



## PercyD (Mar 17, 2020)

Fantastic eldrich horror creatures are always fun~.
But sometimes its hard to find settings to play them in for rps, or place them in for stories.


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 24, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Thoughts on my new guy Zodiac ?
> I was gonna just have Jin with snake tails from the start but then felt like I needed a better reason to explain that.
> That and I had fun with his hood myself, heh.



i am both intimidated and aroused sir


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 24, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> i am both intimidated and aroused sir


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 24, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


>



b o t h


----------



## Arnak (Apr 17, 2020)

Linkin spark?


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Linkin spark?


That's my old username, but yes that's me.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> That's my old username, but yes that's me.


Your art style is very recognizable


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Your art style is very recognizable


I'll take that as a compliment, thanks.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I'll take that as a compliment, thanks.


I meant it as one.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2020)

Arnak said:


> I meant it as one.


Glad to know.
Would like to ask your feedbacks on my sona too, if you feel like it.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 17, 2020)

An odd fellow, never seen a mammoth Minotaur but he seems to be formidable in every way


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2020)

Arnak said:


> never seen a mammoth Minotaur


Now you do, heh.



Arnak said:


> he seems to be formidable in every way


Not really. He has a load of weaknesses that I haven't put in there, but to name some of them...

- really sensitive to cold weather (sneezes and coughs a lot), so in turn extremely weak to cold-based attacks, especially ice
- extremely sensitive hearing (but in his own way ; not like, say, wolves) so he's easily disoriented and stunned if taking a flash-bang or anything with loud noises head-on
- terrible stamina, out of breath very quick, just like his bottom-tier movement speed, so he prefers guns (especially shotguns for melee range)
- can't aim down the iron sights of guns due to his tusks getting in the way, and his hunched back making it even more awkward to do it (another reason he prefers shotguns)
- limited range and line of sight due to hunched back
- can't concentrate his magic well (or at all) if in melee range, needs to keep the distance

So, as weird as it sounds, if you try to melee him, he may be actually easier than you may think... at least when he's in base form.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Now you do, heh.
> 
> 
> Not really. He has a load of weaknesses that I haven't put in there, but to name some of them...
> ...


Perhaps another Smith could help


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Perhaps another Smith could help


He'd like that, indeed. Having someone to talk to, about same interests.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> He'd like that, indeed. Having someone to talk to, about same interests.


I believe you drew his hammer once


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2020)

Arnak said:


> I believe you drew his hammer once


I probably still have the pic but idk which one it is


----------



## Arnak (Apr 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I probably still have the pic but idk which one it is


The one with the axe side


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 17, 2020)

Okay, I love the aesthetics and the eldritch theming of your creations. Also, the chonky.

Jin comes across as a diligent, passionate sort who I can see myself having a craft beer with and the others with the Lovecraftian aesthetic is very pleasing to me.

Though the variety of powers is something a bit OP but being OP is relative.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2020)

Arnak said:


> The one with the axe side


Ooooh I remember it now. If I'm right your discord was Ricky or something ?



Zerzehn said:


> Okay, I love the aesthetics and the eldritch theming of your creations. Also, the chonky.


Extra thicc FTW
And yeah I'm a big fan of those abominations too. Maybe because of pure fascination and curiosity at how they look.



Zerzehn said:


> Jin comes across as a diligent, passionate sort who I can see myself having a craft beer with


Except he doesn't drink, heh. No alcohol, no beer, not even wine. He likes coke mixed with pepsi for the hell of it.



Zerzehn said:


> the others with the Lovecraftian aesthetic is very pleasing to me.


Glad to know. Though the only actual eldritch one here is Void Walker, the rest (Jin and Zodiac) aren't.



Zerzehn said:


> Though the variety of powers is something a bit OP but being OP is relative.


Because eldritch wooooo


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 17, 2020)

I think he look quite nice. I wonder what possible inspirations did you pull when designing Jin? I'm getting a Ganesh vibes with him especially in the pic with him and Zodiac where Zodiac looks like a Naga. But I'm not seeing any Hindi elements in his design so it I could be wrong but I like to make connections. 

Since he's a blacksmith and come summon weapons, it could be interesting to see him end up materializing really OP real life mythological weapons. Ranging from the Irish Caladbolg (Caladbolg - Wikipedia) to The Hindu Astras (Astra (weapon) - Wikipedia) to the Chinese Spear of Erlang (Erlang Shen - Wikipedia).


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I think he look quite nice. I wonder what possible inspirations did you pull when designing Jin? I'm getting a Ganesh vibes with him especially in the pic with him and Zodiac where Zodiac looks like a Naga. But I'm not seeing any Hindi elements in his design so it I could be wrong but I like to make connections.


At first I went with being a minotaur because I want a species related to my country Vietnam (like kangaroos are to Australia), then I went for water buffalo because it's commonly featured in Vietnamese literature, proverbs and stories alike. Next is because I see it pretty fitting for me : big (and chonky), slow, tough, resilient, hard-working, but also always has to work hard, yet never really paid off. His hunched-back anatomy is because I absolutely love the taurens in WoW.
As for the mammoth part, it merely started off as an idea out of the blue like "what if I go minotaur-elephant ?", since I like the long nose/trunk. A lot of my friends really support me with it so I gave it a shot, and now he's the mammoth-minoraur you see.



TheCynicalViet said:


> Since he's a blacksmith and come summon weapons, it could be interesting to see him end up materializing really OP real life mythological weapons. Ranging from the Irish Caladbolg (Caladbolg - Wikipedia) to The Hindu Astras (Astra (weapon) - Wikipedia) to the Chinese Spear of Erlang (Erlang Shen - Wikipedia).


Now I know what to draw next. Thanks for the tip, hehe.
Though Jin wouldn't go with bows or crossbows.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Ooooh I remember it now. If I'm right your discord was Ricky or something ?
> 
> 
> Extra thicc FTW
> ...


I don't use discord anymore


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2020)

Arnak said:


> I don't use discord anymore


I barely do. Now just telegram.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I barely do. Now just telegram.


Might try that... Not sure


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 26, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> After spending some quality time looking into the forces from beyond the stars, across the cosmos and even from the deepest of hellish corners, he came to a brief summary of the creatures...


Exceeded character limit so I have to move this to the next post.


Spoiler: Void-Spawn



Among the cosmos, the mere presence of black holes have always been a defiance against the nature of all things. They are not “something”, for they are neither living creature nor object. They are not “somewhere”, for they are not a place in and of itself. They are just “them”.
To most people confident with their feeble five senses, limited knowledge and understanding, black holes are nothing more than simply regions of space-time where gravity is so strong that even light is swallowed in.
To those that dare to brave through the madness and chaos, however, black holes are birthplaces of absolute dread and terror, gateways to revelation and destruction.
It is from the black holes that the nightmarish abominations of tentacles and eyes, black as night itself, crawl out of.
It is believed that when a black hole has swallowed enough matter from those unfortunate enough to be in its range, be it a star or planet, a Void-Born monstrosity emerges and reaches to the physical world, a manifestation and embodiment of an endless, restless, relentless gluttonous hunger to devour everything, now given a kind of “sentience” to be active on its wake, and given sight to hunt down and prey upon its victims.
By all rights, these creatures should not exist, ever. At best they are alien, at worst they are hard proofs of how easily even the toughest minds can be torn down. Who knows when they will come crawling out of the darkness and unleash their unspeakable terror ?
While these absolute abominations and monstrosities are too much to even be categorized in any shape or form, in a futile attempt to understand them any better, they share some similarities between one another, such so terrible and terrifying that one glance might be enough to tell them apart : colors so dark no light can reflect from them, with shades of green like corroding acid/poison, or pink/red like flesh itself ; countless tentacles from their mass to ensnare and seal the victims’ fate in their grasp ; numerous “eyes” to stare down and break the victims’ mind ; and myriad of gaping maws… to make them whole.
They are beings of flesh and blood, hungry for it, and sentient enough to hunt for it. However, they are by no mean “living” creatures in any common sense.
There is no telling if they can even die at all ; one can only hope it is a case, but none would throw away their short lives just to find out if it’s actually true.





Spoiler: Star-Born



Even beauty is deadly. The stars, the nebula clouds, as alluring and sublime as they are, are the perfect curtains to cover the true captivating, beguiling and bewitching nature of this half of the cosmos.
Most would religiously worship them as guidance and zealously revere them as signs for prophecies, but to those branded as heretics and unbelievers, executed on stakes for their blasphemy, these sky-gazing stars are more, much more than that.
When a star reaches the end of its life cycle, and the light ray of a quasar pierces through the nebula clouds engulfed in the supernova, A malevolent, cosmic monstrosity emerges from within, freed from its rock prisons and released into the vast cosmos. A thing of pure, cosmic blinding radiance. A Star-Born from beyond.
While these creatures come in various appearances and sizes, they share some common traits that make them easy to tell apart : constantly shifting formation of thousands of crystal shards surrounding a cracked-open rock, with strange glowing substance leaking out.
While made of crystals and stones, these monsters in disguise hunger for flesh and blood, seeking to consume all living and nonliving things that they can reach to. The main threat is their evolved sentience and intelligence, enough to lure victims into willingly offer themselves with their hypnotizing reflective crystals and songs of desire, but even beneath such subtle approach to gather their hosts and food sources, the disguise is dropped and the monsters in their true nature arise if the victims prove to be too stubborn to fall for the charm, in which case these creatures lash out in an explosive manner. A single drop of such substance leaking from the core of the monster, or a shard of its crystal, when touching the skin, will be absorbed into the victim, mutating them from inside out and outside in as they begin to grow crystals on their body in a painful process. The Star-Born will have for itself a thrall at its disposal.
It is impossible to tell if these nightmarish creatures can be destroyed, but even if they can, their twisted corruption is timeless…


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Apr 26, 2020)

Chonky boi looks very nice


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 26, 2020)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Chonky boi looks very nice



c o r r e c t.bmp


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 26, 2020)

For what they are.

They look nice. A bit too yellow for my taste. But you did good with your OCs.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> For what they are.
> 
> They look nice. A bit too yellow for my taste. But you did good with your OCs.


Yellow is my favorite color, so much that I'd just go monotone (?) with it instead of with other colors like black or white, so yeah.
But thanks.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 27, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Yellow is my favorite color, so much that I'd just go monotone (?) with it instead of with other colors like black or white, so yeah.
> But thanks.



No problem and I understand.

I tend to like black and white color scheme with my OCs so black and white shows up quiet a bit with my characters so I entirely understand.

I'll show you examples of this
Riot





Raffles Hoof





So no judgment from me dude. We like what we like and I'm not gonna judge ya for that owo


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I tend to like black and white color scheme


Then you'll probably like my guy's self-made weapons... and they're all black-white.
Here : forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - Cosmic-Forged Weapons : $35 - 50


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 27, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Then you'll probably like my guy's self-made weapons... and they're all black-white.
> Here : forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - Cosmic-Forged Weapons : $35 - 50



Very nice attention to detail and very nice shading to the weapons uwu


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Very nice attention to detail and very nice shading to the weapons uwu


Thanks.
If you ever feel like getting a weapon for your OCs (remember : *black and white* !), I hope I'm in your wishlist.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 27, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Thanks.
> If you ever feel like getting a weapon for your OCs (remember : *black and white* !), I hope I'm in your wishlist.



Maybe down the line. I'm already commissioning a lot of artists down the line with the project I'm working on. So I pick my artists wisely, but I'll keep ya in mind I promise uwu


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (May 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> So I decided to recolor my scorpion form, wanting a bit more neutral color...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that you toned down the yellow and made it more balanced with the colors.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 9, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I like that you toned down the yellow and made it more balanced with the colors.


Yeah I always end up going back to black and white. Aside my fursona's... natural body color (?), colors for weapons and armors and clothes and everything else never really stick with me much. Always black and white instead.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 9, 2020)

You know, there's something I don't get.
Generally I'd find the use of such textures gaudy and an eyesore, but I really like them here.
Maybe it's because you use them as trim instead of the main focus.

We've interacted before and you said something to the affect of parts of them being otherworldly and that's what it makes me think of.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 9, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> You know, there's something I don't get.
> Generally I'd find the use of such textures gaudy and an eyesore, but I really like them here.


Heh, I'm glad it's not the opposite.



Toby_Morpheus said:


> We've interacted before and you said something to the affect of parts of them being otherworldly and that's what it makes me think of.


Uuuuh sorry ? Kind of lost me here.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Uuuuh sorry ? Kind of lost me here.


We spoke before. The nonflat textures, especially the black ones.
I forget what you said they were.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 9, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> We spoke before.


Really ? Because my memory is just absolute gold fish brain.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Really ? Because my memory is just absolute gold fish brain.


It was off the cuff one-off so that's not surprising.
I only remember because your designs are striking and resonate. ;p


----------



## PC Master Race (May 9, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I only remember because your designs are striking and resonate. ;p


Aye, thanks, glad you think so.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (May 9, 2020)

Right, been well overdue for this but I'm definitely finding the artwork to be very striking! And the powers and abilities are as facinating as always!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 19, 2020)

As always, your art is super stunning to see. I find your textures to be absolutely jawdropping, and extremely unique to you, which I absolutely love. 

I really appreciate how your sona seems to attract the attention of otherworldly beings in general- It's kinda fascinating.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 24, 2020)

I spent the whole weekend dressing up Jin's eldritch/cosmic horror form.
Then an entire week staring at the sketch having no idea what position to have for Jin's right hand, so that he looks good when holding a gun.
Then the whole Saturday, finally figuring it out.
Then the whole Sunday-Monday, finishing it.
And if that wasn't enough, I put 9 snake tails in as well.
This monstrosity is beyond recognition anymore cuz of all the nonsense I throw on him at this point.





Totally worth it though.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 24, 2020)

I talk a lot of smack about eldritch horror stuff, but it's really hard to do composition for it. 
This here is a pretty good start~.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 24, 2020)

PercyD said:


> I talk a lot of smack about eldritch horror stuff, but it's really hard to do composition for it.
> This here is a pretty good start~.


A load of tentacles, bulging eyes and gaping maws, in no particular order, without any definite shape/size, and you're good.
At least that's my idea.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 24, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> A load of tentacles, bulging eyes and gaping maws, in no particular order, without any definite shape/size, and you're good.
> At least that's my idea.


Well, no there is an order. You have to arrange them as such to guide the eye to a specific focal point. You have to so people can still interpret the image. Techniques like having everyone/everything looking in one direction, or literally pointing in a specific direction.
Using colors to highlight focal points and subdue some items to the background... Lemme see if I can find a good example


----------



## PercyD (Jun 24, 2020)

This is a good one from one of the artist I follow c:
www.furaffinity.net: -Nightmare babe- [COMMISSION] by ReggaeCyp




So here, you see the artist used lighting to bring your attention to things-
Some of the limbs are obscured/are detail-less silhouettes in the background.​
The artist also made some composition decisions to help organize the elements and make them easier to see-
The face and head has a degree of symmetry.
The 'bellymaw' is overlayed the character's existing anatomy-
i.e., the top of the maw corresponds to the ribs, the bottom of the maw corresponds to the pelvis.​Some of the extra limbs are grouped together into one shape, like the 3 tails.​


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 24, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Well, no there is an order. You have to arrange them as such to guide the eye to a specific focal point. You have to so people can still interpret the image. Techniques like having everyone/everything looking in one direction, or literally pointing in a specific direction.
> Using colors to highlight focal points and subdue some items to the background... Lemme see if I can find a good example


I meant like... appearance-wise for the eldritch/cosmic horrors. Tentacles, eyes and maws everywhere, in no order. Not art techniques.



PercyD said:


> This is a good one from one of the artist I follow c:
> www.furaffinity.net: -Nightmare babe- [COMMISSION] by ReggaeCyp
> 
> 
> ...


She looks good but with that pose (especially the leg held up like that) and facial expression, I dunno if she's trying to be scary in a cute way, or if she's being scared/threatened so she's being defensive... heh.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 25, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I meant like... appearance-wise for the eldritch/cosmic horrors. Tentacles, eyes and maws everywhere, in no order. Not art techniques.
> 
> 
> She looks good but with that pose (especially the leg held up like that) and facial expression, I dunno if she's trying to be scary in a cute way, or if she's being scared/threatened so she's being defensive... heh.


=u=/// I'm an art nerd~. _It will always be art techniques-
_
It's eldritch horror, but it's also pinup, lol.
But it was less the pose and more the composition that I wanted to bring your attention to. It's a good example of composition for body horror.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 25, 2020)

PercyD said:


> =u=/// I'm an art nerd~. _It will always be art techniques-
> _
> It's eldritch horror, but it's also pinup, lol.
> But it was less the pose and more the composition that I wanted to bring your attention to. It's a good example of composition for body horror.


Got it got it, thanks.


PercyD said:


> The face and head has a degree of symmetry.
> The 'bellymaw' is overlayed the character's existing anatomy-
> i.e., the top of the maw corresponds to the ribs, the bottom of the maw corresponds to the pelvis.


As for the black-white abomination above (lol), the "chest eye" and "belly maw" is formed from the... things on his chest and belly. They grow over and cover his body, so the eye and maw might look too big to fit on the actual frame of his chest/belly. Just think of it as wearing a shirt with the drawing of an eye or a mouth wider than your entire belly.



PercyD said:


> Some of the extra limbs are grouped together into one shape, like the 3 tails.


I'd do this but they're literally 9 snake tails, and they're somewhat sentient, so grouping them together like a bunch just feels weird for me. Probably just me though.

I agree with the lighting/shading and more/less detail though. Gotta keep that in mind.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 25, 2020)

Well... in regards to the presentation of this thread, I'm assuming the pics posted above the description doesn't actually reflect the character? 
-5 on organization there for me. Either that or you have way too many mammoth Oc's being featured. 

If Jin is a mammoth-minotaur, with 9 snake tails, what's his mom? Surely she's something that could take very good care of herself, too? Then again, you don't even mention that she's dead. He just simply acted on the feeling of his dream and now he's suddenly in the underworld. Sounds like a rushed hack and slash in the making.

You've got an art style with no balance and your character doesn't seem to have any either. He's a blacksmith that is already apparently godly at what he does and then he decides to set out on a journey decked out in gold and bling while brandishing two guns (or maybe these pics are completely unrelated, in which case -5). Typically when we hear about blacksmithing and enchantments, it doesn't revolve around guns. 

You don't have to reply if you don't want to. Just adding my opinion to the piece.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah this thread is becoming a mess, I agree. I only have 1 OC, just more than 1 form.
Trying to fix everything here. Lore and background and all that.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 25, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> ... Just think of it as wearing a shirt with the drawing of an eye or a mouth wider than your entire belly.



Yea, but it's better for body mods to actually be part of the body instead of an accessory. Otherwise, it's just funky fashion instead of body horror.

Also, it makes it easier for people to interpret funky body horror when it corresponds to anatomy we're expecting. Maybe the teeth jut out from his sternum in his chest, but the  bottom maw teeth jut out from his pelvis. -Like an underbite. 



Thicchimera said:


> I'd do this but they're literally 9 snake tails, and they're somewhat sentient, so grouping them together like a bunch just feels weird for me. Probably just me though.
> 
> I agree with the lighting/shading and more/less detail though. Gotta keep that in mind.


For the snakes, it might be good to obscure some of them or gather them into clumps/groups.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 28, 2020)

My big boy was told that he couldn't just shoot a hole in the surface of Mars.
So he did it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 29, 2020)

Took me forever to re-align the swords and rearrange the layers in Paint Tool SAI to get it right.
It's now *PAIN* Tool SAI for me.
But hey, I'll die doing what I love. Making random arts of my sona.
So here he is again, this time flexing his signature weapon-summon power.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 7, 2020)

Jin's the one guy Thanos has nightmares about. Anyways, amazing character pal! I love it!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Jin's the one guy Thanos has nightmares about. Anyways, amazing character pal! I love it!


Thanks dude.
And just read your sona. Nice one, hehe.
I'd suggest having him specialized in something, though. Like a style.
For example if I were to have Jin as a DB fighter, he'd mostly use ki blasts in long range.
Perhaps Vioko would specialize in sword attacks with his katana. If you wanna have some MOTIVATION to gain MORE POWER like Vergil in Devil May Cry that is, haha.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 7, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Thanks dude.
> And just read your sona. Nice one, hehe.
> I'd suggest having him specialized in something, though. Like a style.
> For example if I were to have Jin as a DB fighter, he'd mostly use ki blasts in long range.
> Perhaps Vioko would specialize in sword attacks with his katana. If you wanna have some MOTIVATION to gain MORE POWER like Vergil in Devil May Cry that is, haha.



Haha, exactly! I like the idea, and since Vioko and I are really skilled with swords, it would only be right to make swordfighting his specialty! If Vioko and Jin duked it out, how would that turn out? Just curious.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Haha, exactly! I like the idea, and since Vioko and I are really skilled with swords, it would only be right to make swordfighting his specialty! If Vioko and Jin duked it out, how would that turn out? Just curious.


You're good with swords irl ? That's great.
I ain't got nothing impressive, heh.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 7, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> You're good with swords irl ? That's great.
> I ain't got nothing impressive, heh.



Swordfighting has been in my blood, and so has honor, and I'm not even Japanese. At least, I don't think so. And you do have something impressive! You!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Swordfighting has been in my blood, and so has honor, and I'm not even Japanese. At least, I don't think so. And you do have something impressive! You!


Eh... nah, I got nothing cool. Just boring sona and weapon designs in an attempt to not feel bad about myself.
Not even to feel good. Just... enough so I won't feel bad, that's all.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 7, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Eh... nah, I got nothing cool. Just boring sona and weapon designs in an attempt to not feel bad about myself.
> Not even to feel good. Just... enough so I won't feel bad, that's all.



What are you talking about pal?!? Everything about that sona is perfect, far beyond my abilities! And the creative ingenuity in all of that is sublime! Come ooon, give yourself some credit, or I'll make ya feel good about yourself! Scratch that, I'll do all of the above for you! You are my pal, and I'm here to support you!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> What are you talking about pal?!? Everything about that sona is perfect, far beyond my abilities! And the creative ingenuity in all of that is sublime!


Yyyyeeeeeaaaaah I'm talking about irl, bud. Just someone that doesn't have anything impressive to show off.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 7, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Yyyyeeeeeaaaaah I'm talking about irl, bud. Just someone that doesn't have anything impressive to show off.



I m referring to irl. You are a kind person, and even though I have not met you, I'm sure you have something impressive! You just may not consider it to be, or may not be aware of it. Take it after this quote!

"_Those who believe they are common are always the most extraordinary people. They just haven't seen their skill yet, or someone else must guide them. The ordinary have talents beyond their recondition, but they have yet to see what they can do."_


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> "_Those who believe they are common are always the most extraordinary people. They just haven't seen their skill yet, or someone else must guide them. The ordinary have talents beyond their recondition, but they have yet to see what they can do."_


Such optimism. I'd feel bad disagreeing with you and dragging you down with me in my high self-doubts and low self-esteem, but... eh.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Such optimism. I'd feel bad disagreeing with you and dragging you down with me in my high self-doubts and low self-esteem, but... eh.


/

I still have my hopes up about you pal! Remember, I'm here to support you all the way! Ferret's honor!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Ah yes, I missed the genius at work!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 6, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> So I made the shields for these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top quality stuff for sure! I really like the designs! Very intricate!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 12, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> So I made yet ANOTHER SHIELD for Tonik to catch the elements to make these 6 elemental shields because why not ?
> Its name is "Oath of the Guardian".
> And Tonik may or may not have some shitty references to taunt enemies when countering their attacks for some extra salt...
> 
> ...


That looks really pretty! I'm getting some Infinity Gauntlet feeling from this...._Infinity Shield confirmed._


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 14, 2020)

So I took a look at this thread... my goodness is it a total mess. The organization is a disaster.
Gonna make a new thread with cleaned-up posts and such soon.


----------



## Underlord Veles (Dec 15, 2020)

lovely


----------

